# corn snake eggs (day 65 and no hatchlings)



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

Well as already said they are on day 65 and 2 eggs started to dimple afew days ago but they are getting really dimpled now. Those two eggs dont look to promising. Anyway babies are getting late :devil: and 8 eggs still look white and are sweating(do corn eggs sweat? and I know its not condensation), so the shells are softer as well so its agony waiting.

first year breeding corns so bear with me, lizards are my speciality at the moment : victory:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

what temperature have you had them at ? personally id open the 2 dimpled ones if theyve been quite a while and see whats inside !

Paul


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a great deal of difference in hatching times and does depend a lot of the temp. Mine tend to go over, when they actually hatch at 60 days it always surprises me as my average is more like 70 days. The ones that still look good leave them to it. As for the other 2 its up to you if you slit or not but if you make a tiny slit (remember to tent the area before cutting) and clear liquid comes out it is a sign that all is well but if the liquid is thick and milky then they havent made it so might as well be removed. As for sweating thats a new one on me, if mine have ever done that then I must have just not noticed.


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

+1 to oakelms post


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

a little one pipped at about 1:30 today


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Redhill Reptiles said:


> a little one pipped at about 1:30 today


Congrats, see panic over nothing. Good luck with the little ones. And as always we will be demanding pics :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It's always fun when babies hatch, i havent done snakes yet but next year maybe doing milks


----------

